# Aston MonteLago Village Resort at Lake Las Vegas



## Miss Marty (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone stayed at Aston MonteLago Village Resort 
(MVR) at Lake Las Vegas in Henderson, Nevada ?


----------



## Karen G (Sep 17, 2010)

I haven't stayed there and haven't really spent much time out at Lake Las Vegas.  If you are planning to spend a lot of time on the Strip, it's not a good location for that. But, it's beautiful out there.  The whole Lake Las Vegas development fell victim to the downturn in the economy, and it's kind of sad to see the effects of it.  A beautiful Ritz-Carlton hotel out there closed several months ago.

From what I can surmise, the Aston resort must be a new business using condos that weren't sold and turning them into timeshare and/or hotel rentals. 

There's a decent public golf course nearby--Tuscany--that we have played and enjoyed.  There is also a golf course at the Lake Las Vegas residential area, but I'm not sure of its status. It was closed at one time, but I did hear that it had opened again.

If you were just looking for a place to relax and spend time in the sunshine, it might be fine.  Or if you're planning to spend time at Lake Mead or travel to Valley of Fire or use it for a base to travel around southern Nevada, it might work.


----------



## akp (Sep 17, 2010)

*Fascinating!*

We stayed in Lake Las Vegas in March 2010 because my husband had a meeting there.  There were a million listings on VRBO for all the developments around LLV, but we ended up renting a private home in Vita Bella.  Depending on what you're exchanging to get into MonteLago, I would think you'd be able to rent cheaper than your MF.  Our 4 bedroom house with a private pool was maybe $120 a night?  

The week we were there, the Casino closed and the major luxury hotel (can't remember the chain) in the development closed.  The entire place felt like a pretty ghost town except for the night of the Beer Festival when the place was packed with drunk young singles. 

We did drive in to Vegas 2 nights (once for Love, once for some kid activities) and it wasn't a horrible drive, but it isn't a good place if Vegas is your primary objective.

Anita

ps - I see that it is only available as a getaway, not for exchange.  in that case, I would definitely compare to what you can get on VRBO.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 22, 2010)

Follow-up:  It was announced yesterday that another company is going to be reopening the Ritz-Carlton that closed in May. Here's an article about it. This is good news for Lake Las Vegas.


----------



## Quimby4 (Nov 18, 2010)

Karen G said:


> Follow-up:  It was announced yesterday that another company is going to be reopening the Ritz-Carlton that closed in May. Here's an article about it. This is good news for Lake Las Vegas.



Great News!
I have stayed at the RC LLV twice and loved it!
It was so peaceful.  I love the spa facilities, the Casino Montelago is nice...I like Lake Las Vegas!


----------

